# Motor que no Arranca



## MF1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola amigos!
Acabo de comprar una mezcladora de cemento y el motor cuando le parece no arranca.
Hace un ruido como de ronroneo y se queda parado, pero si se le ayuda con la mano a hacer el giro, se pone a funcionar.

Me imagino que es fallo de condensador, pero he puesto aqui la pregunta porque no he podido ir a comprarlo.
Lo que me extraña mas es que invierte el giro cuando se para y se vuelve a encender la máquina y me parece que eso no debería ocurrir, verdad??

Adjunto fotos.
Gracias por las respuestas. Un saludo,
MF1.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola, seguramente es el condensador.


----------



## dark089 (Nov 19, 2017)

checa el capacitor, si no puede ser el centrifugo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2017)

Si no arranca y además invierte el giro es el condensador al 99,999%


----------



## pandacba (Nov 19, 2017)

Lleva un  condensador para CA de 10uF


----------



## MF1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Perdón por el retraso en responder.
No encontraba el condensador de 10uF y le he puesto uno de 16uF un poco mas grueso.
Ahora resulta que arranca muy fuerte y ya no invierte el giro.

Al principio he probado quitando el condensador y prácticamente hacía lo mismo, luego poniendo el nuevo y buah... que fuerza de arranque!. No lo paras con la mano, incluso si te llegase a enganchar el brazo con las aspas, te lo podría romper.

Ahí va una foto del condensador viejo, esta hinchadito eh. hno:

Gracias por las respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2017)

No dejes el de 16 uF porque podés quemar la bobina auxiliar del motor ,  hasta 12 uF se podría . . .


----------



## MF1 (Nov 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No dejes el de 16 uF porque podés quemar la bobina auxiliar del motor ,  hasta 12 uF se podría . . .



Hombre... entiendo que el motor es trifásico adaptado con el condensador a monofásico y teniendo en cuenta que es una mezcladora de cemento que ejerce fuerza en todo momento en exceso, el primer y segundo devanado del motor consumirán mas intensidad de la normal por el esfuerzo. Asi que el tercer devanado que lleva el condensador compensará el motor con esos 6 microfaradios de más, porque le mandará unos 200mA de más y se hará un equilibrio entre fases mejorando el par en esfuerzo.

Entonces no creo que se queme, al contrario trabajará mejor y más refrigerado.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## juan47 (Nov 26, 2017)

No, el motor no es trifásico, es de una fase y neutro
Tensión de 220V en la peninsula


----------



## jorger (Nov 26, 2017)

La propia etiqueta dice que es monofásico.
Así que tiene un bobinado de trabajo y otro de arranque.
Cámbialo por uno de 12uF como mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No dejes el de 16 uF porque podés quemar la bobina auxiliar del motor , hasta 12 uF se podría . . .


 
 Esto te lo dice un "bibo" (el que se cree vivo) que ya ha quemado algún motor por ésto mismo.

 Si te puedo confirmar que a los ventiladores de techo si se les puede aumentar el capacitor en un 50%

 Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 26, 2017)

Un motor monofásico, necesita de un impulso para el arranque, por eso se los construía, con un bobinado principal o de trabajo, y un bobinado auxiliar o de arranque, el cual permanecía conectado a la línea en el momento de la energización via un contacto asociado a un mecanismo centrifugo, que al ponerse en movimiento desconectaba el auxiliar.
Es decir este bobinado solo funcionaba en el preciso momento del arranque y  luego quedaba fuera de servicio.
Lo curioso es que en los ventiladores y similares, no se utilizaba ningún centrífugo si no que este auxiliar trabaja conectado mediante un capacitor.
El bobinado auxiliar normalmente era de menor diámetro que el de trabajo, dado el breve tiempo de funcionamiento,
Para motores de cierta potencia, más de 1/2HP(375W) aparte del centrífugo se le ponía un capacitor 
Tiempo después se opto por eliminar el centrífugo, hacer ambos bobinados iguales y que trabajen juntos merced al desfasaje producido por el capacitor, entonces se suma la fuerza de ambos bobinados.
En la actualidad no hay motores con centrífugo(pasaron a la historia y al olvido), por eso es que no se puede colocar cualquier valor, como bien lo ha comentado DUE.
Entonces un motor monofásico lleva dos bobinas
Mientras que uno trifásico lleva tres bobinas.
También hay que tener en cuenta que un motor trifáscio puede ser conectado a la red 220, conectandolo en triángulo y colocando un capacitor al tercer terminal.
Funcionan bien, pero entregan menos potencia, se puede utilizar donde en el arranque no hay grandes solicitudes de fuerza.
Siemens supo publicar una tabla de capacitores recomendados para cada tipo de motor(lease para cada potencia de motor dentro de un rango obviamente).
De echo recuerdo que en el Taller de casa había un balancín de 12 toneladas que su motor arrancaba con un capacitor y funcionaba perfectamente


----------



## MF1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Gracias por tantas respuestas!
Vale, es monofásico... no hace falta darle mas vueltas, teneis razón.

Le pondré el condensador que le corresponde de 10uF y que trabaje como debe.
Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 27, 2017)

el capacitor y la bobina obviamente funcionan como arrancador pero no tienen funcion despues del giro.
es lo que se le conoce como un transitorio.

ponerle uno mayor no le dara mas fuerza total solo vaz a reventar la bobina de arranque, una vez que quemes la bobina de arranque solo podra encender con un giro auxiliar ya sea con la mano o con una patada


----------



## MF1 (Nov 27, 2017)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> el capacitor y la bobina obviamente funcionan como arrancador pero no tienen funcion despues del giro.
> es lo que se le conoce como un transitorio.
> 
> ponerle uno mayor no le dara mas fuerza total solo vaz a reventar la bobina de arranque, una vez que quemes la bobina de arranque solo podra encender con un giro auxiliar ya sea con la mano o con una patada



Es lo que no entendía en un principio, ese tipo de arranque centrífugo totalmente desconocido para mi.
Pero segun dice *pandacba*, ese tipo de motores ya no se fabrican y ahora la mayoría de motores monofásicos llevan dos bobinas iguales.
Asi que eso es contrario a lo que tu dices porque aqui no existe transitorio, sinó que el condensador trabaja todo el tiempo alimentando la 2ª bobina del motor.

Entonces se supone que no quemaría la bobina de arranque o la que lleve condensador, sinó cualquiera de las dos porque ejercen cruce al no ir sincronizadas y eso recalienta el motor.
Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 27, 2017)

pandacba está equivocado, los motores con switch centrifugo se fabrican porque no se los puede sustituir en ciertas aplicaciones que necesitan alto par en el  arranque, como por ejemplo  un compresor, llena el calderin, corta a las 120 libras y cuando baja a 80 libras debe arrancar de nuevo. O las bochas de aire acondicionado, el el cual se a sustituido el switch centrifugo por un relay voltimetrico, Alguno de estos motores llevan los dos capacitores, de arranque y permanente. Los motores con capacitor permanente se usan en motores sin carga inicial, bomba de agua, ventilador, cortadora de pasto, etc.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 27, 2017)

Es un relé de corriente no de tensión.
Cuando aumenta la corriente es que el motor se ha parado y tiene que volver a arrancar.
El centrífugo lleva piezas móviles sujetas a desgaste y por eso supongo que se usa menos.
Se hacen arranques por temporizador pero si por algún motivo el motor se para ya no vuelve a arrancar y se pude quemar.
También he visto motores con los dos devanados en conexión permanente.
Con un relé de corriente, si aumenta la corriente activa de nuevo el devanado de arranque hasta que baje de nuevo.

Y en la actualidad muchos motores que venden como monofásicos son en realidad trifásicos a los que le han colocado el condensador.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2017)

Los motores de compresores pequeños hasta 2 HP tienen dos capacitores uno para el arranque y otro para trabajo continuo, antes no se los utilzaba así, ahora se aprovecha ese plus que le da el bobinado auxiliar.
Antes solo tenian auxiliar para arranque.
Trabajo haciendo mantenimiento industrial y se muy bien como trabaja cada tipo de motor, y no te hablo de motorcitos fraccionarios como los de heladera, en refrigeración industrial eso que tu dices no se hutiliza,  te hablo de motores de CA jaula de ardilla, motores DC de más de 100HP.
En un lugar así hay motores de todo tipo desde fraccionarios, conección Dahlander, de anillos rosantes.
Motores  entre 60 y 150 HP que tienen 48 carbones y un mecanismo de relojería para variar la velocidad moviendo los carbones, que ha baja velocidad tienen una turbina de ventilación, etc etc así que mira si no sabre de motores, teníamos un taller de bobinado de todo tipo de motores, asi que los conocemos desde las tripas mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2017)

Los motocompresores de heladera familiar siempre usaron relé Amperometrico.

Pero los viejos equipos de  aire acondicionado siempre usaron relé Voltimétrico , es un mamotreto con un contacto NC y diseñado especialmente lento , entonces , al llegarle corriente al motocompresor el relé que siempre tuvo su contacto cerrado le da corriente al capacitor electrolítico de arranque , éste relé , independientemente del motor ,  a los 200 milisegundos despega y corta la corriente de arranque.

Algunas viejas heladeras comerciales con compresores de 1/2 hp 1400 rpm , usaban dos capacitores , uno auxiliar y uno de arranque de supongamos 2 uF al aceite y de 100 uF electrolítico , comandado por relé Volimetrico :


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 27, 2017)

Bueno Panda, pero por un lado decís: *Tiempo después se opto por eliminar el centrífugo* y por el otro,* Los motores de compresores pequeños hasta 2 HP tienen dos capacitores uno para el arranque y otro para trabajo continuo.*. Entonces vienen o no vienen motores con centrifugo?. Ya que trabajas en mantenimiento industrial pasame unas fotos y el conexionado del motor de 100hp monofásico ya que yo no lo conozco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Es bastante seguro que hoy no usen el centrífugo y en cambio usen relés PTC


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 29, 2017)

No se dosmetros que motores comercializan por C.A.B.A., por acá entra mucho el brasilero weg, posiblemente por la cercanía con ese país. Ellos siguen usando  el centrifugo en sus motores con alto torque en el arranque.


----------

